# Newsflash: Ontario fishing license and currency exchange



## anon11252019 (Dec 1, 2005)

I have been told that the tourist center on the Canadian side in Sault is no longer selling fishing license and exchanging currency. We have bought license online before & camping permits, but does anybody have suggestions on exchanging currency? It seems like we have done the duty free place on either side, but I can't remember.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

I just order my Canadian from my bank 5/3 rd .Takes 1 to 2 days. Usually trades .10 over global exchange rate .


----------



## anon11252019 (Dec 1, 2005)

Anita Dwink said:


> I just order my Canadian from my bank 5/3 rd .Takes 1 to 2 days. Usually trades .10 over global exchange rate .


Thanks!


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

When passing through the Sault if you have some extra time most any bank will exchange currency for about four or five cents+/- on the dollar. The credit unions charge the least but not sure if they would require you to be a member. The casinos in the area used to give a very good exchange rate too but not sure if they still do. You could always stop in to check, and wish you hadn't .

Also, you may already know this but if not, check with your credit card companies. Some charge an exchange rate when you buy in Canada and some don't. If by come chance you have a Huntington MC it is one that doesn't. If heading up 17 North the Trading Post on the north side of SSM, Ontario is a good place to stop for a license and pick up last minute gear. Good luck up north and don't eat too many walleye, (as if that is even possible). FM


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

We started buying our licenses online last year. Saves about an hours worth of time by not having to stop at the Trading Post and waiting in line. A very good decision on our behalf. We actually don't exchange any money. We either use our credit cards or pay with US currency. Most places in the bigger towns do accept it. You don't get the fairest of exchange rates, but it is what it is, right?


----------



## anon11252019 (Dec 1, 2005)

All good advice, thank you! We do use credit card most of the time, but occasionally cash has been helpful. Good luck all if you can make it up there this year. I have 2 trips planned a week apart near the end of June and in different areas of Ontario.


----------



## fishgtbay (Feb 19, 2012)

Just returned from Canada last night, Canadian Carver 40 min North on 17 is a good bet the rates that were posted last night when we exchanged back was 1.27 and 1.41 what that means I have no idea, but what we did figure out was, on the way up I gave her 200.00 American and she gave me 258.00 Canadian and on the way back I gave her 225.00 Canadian she gave me 183.00 American..... You figure it out from there....Oh yea, did catch plenty of walleyes or in Candian lingo "pickerel"


----------



## anon11252019 (Dec 1, 2005)

fishgtbay said:


> Just returned from Canada last night, Canadian Carver 40 min North on 17 is a good bet the rates that were posted last night when we exchanged back was 1.27 and 1.41 what that means I have no idea, but what we did figure out was, on the way up I gave her 200.00 American and she gave me 258.00 Canadian and on the way back I gave her 225.00 Canadian she gave me 183.00 American..... You figure it out from there....Oh yea, did catch plenty of walleyes or in Candian lingo "pickerel"


Any particular color or pattern work well. Glad you caught plenty!


----------



## fishgtbay (Feb 19, 2012)

I caught them on several different lures, I don't use live bait just for sake of kinda making it a challenge, My FAVORITE tactic is using a scatter rap trolling up/down river and "pumping" it HARD for an erratic action, only moving the rap 3-6" forward/to the side, and man they slam it. Its like hooking miniature VWs


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

fishgtbay said:


> Just returned from Canada last night, Canadian Carver 40 min North on 17 is a good bet the rates that were posted last night when we exchanged back was 1.27 and 1.41 what that means I have no idea, but what we did figure out was, on the way up I gave her 200.00 American and she gave me 258.00 Canadian and on the way back I gave her 225.00 Canadian she gave me 183.00 American..... You figure it out from there....Oh yea, did catch plenty of walleyes or in Candian lingo "pickerel"


That's Canadian math...


----------



## Waabishki_Inini (Jan 13, 2008)

Best exchange in Town is at the Casino. 

Go in, show US ID, can exchange up to $500 at global rate or usually 1-2 cents off.

Tons of other places... but you'll be loosing at least 5-7 cents / dollar


----------



## green&orange (Aug 13, 2009)

Just returned from Canada yesterday. We exchanged our money at the duty free at both sides of the border. No issues.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

Stop at a bank in Sault MI to buy Canadian. They usually have Canadian dollars that they want to get rid of and offer the best rate. Same goes for selling the Canadian. stop at a bank in Canada to buy US on the way home. That's the best way.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

We always stopped and bought Canadian on our way up from a bank in the sault. What was left went in a coffee can for next trip. Now I order my license online and print it off


----------

